# fake rock/backgrounds



## malakie (Sep 2, 2008)

hi i have been toying with the idea of makeing a fake rock/background for my beardies viv and i know u can use polystyrene but can u use dry oasis

this stuff : Floristry sundries and supplies for flower arrangers

is it safe to use to make a fake rock the reason i ask is because my mum used to be a flower arranger and has loads left

if its not safe i will get some polystyrene


----------



## malakie (Sep 2, 2008)

either ppl dont know or dont wanna answer

is it safe or not lol


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

if its being covered in grout then I cant see a problem using.

Unless you have loads of dry oasis lying around, polystyrene will prob work out cheaper to buy tho


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

polystyrene is extremely dangerous on fake rock backgrounds. if a cricket eats the olystyrene then the lizard eats the crickets the polystyrene cannot be digested and will swell up in the lizards belly.
but i used polystyrene simply because i put 3 layers of grout over it about 16 layers of paint and 4 coats of epoxyresin.
i dont see a problem with using this flower foam as long as it is covered and sealed properly.


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Why use oasis when a mahoosive 2400 x 600 x 25mm polystyrene board costs only £3.91?


----------



## mofie86 (Oct 11, 2008)

*cheat*

i found a really easy way of getting the look of fake rocks with out all the work 

i went on ebay and found exo terra poly back ground bought 2 of them and cut them in to the size i needed and put them in my newt tank 

looks great and its quick and simple for all the lazy peeps out there


----------



## drrockne (Jan 7, 2009)

You could try making it out of concrete. You can take a look here:

Seek Find Learn - Main Portal

They have a couple of do-it-yourself articles on how to make fake rocks and boulders and how to make your own concrete fountain.


----------

